#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Ретрит с Аджаном Сумедхо в Таиланде с 4 по 13 октября. СРОЧНО!

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья!
Неожиданно образовалась возможность принять участие в ретрите с Аджаном Сумедхо с 4 по 13 октября в Таиланде. Учителю уже 85, дает учение редко. И это действительно большая удача.
Условия
освободилось место в мужском номере
быть знакомым с традицией Аджана Чаа и Аджана Сумедхо
знать, хотя бы немного английский
быть в аэропорту в Бангкоке 4го до 9 утра.
ПРИНЯТЬ РЕШЕНИЕ СЕГОДНЯ!
ДРУЗЬЯ, ПЕРЕПОСТИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!
звоните + Вотсапп +79055159754

----------

Alīno (02.10.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2019), Кокотик (02.10.2019)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья!
Неожиданно образовалась возможность принять участие в ретрите с Аджаном Сумедхо с 4 по 13 октября в Таиланде. Учителю уже 85, дает учение редко. И это действительно большая удача.
Условия
освободилось место в мужском номере
быть знакомым с традицией Аджана Чаа и Аджана Сумедхо
знать, хотя бы немного английский
быть в аэропорту в Бангкоке 4го до 9 утра.
ПРИНЯТЬ РЕШЕНИЕ СЕГОДНЯ!
ДРУЗЬЯ, ПЕРЕПОСТИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!
звоните + Вотсапп +79055159754

----------


## Alīno

Спасибо Лен за информацию !
Жаль что я раб капитализма и не могу так просто вылететь...

Слышал что Луанг По будет в Амаравати с ретритом в 2020 ! 
_/\_

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

это так. В Амаравати планируется ретрит в мае 2020. Кроме того, Аджан Сумедхо собирается пробыть в монастыре вассу. Но если есть желание попасть на ретрит, то сейчас самое время предварительно на него записаться. На прошлом было около 500 человек.

----------

Alīno (02.10.2019)

----------


## Alīno

Было бы хорошо, но не хотел бы занимать своим телом место где мог бы быть другой человек...

----------

